# First the fridge, now Nutella



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am at my wits ends...Fifi has broken into the pantry again. Chewed the child lock right off. And this time she chewed the lid off a brand new jar of Nutella (not cheap, by the way), and cleaned half of it before we got home. The funny witch had chocolate all over her face, and with that grin of hers, it was funny..but also extremely scary. I left in a rush for the vet, thinking this is not good...She was under observation for 3 hours. Well, she did not vomit, no diarrhea or nothing....How can this be? What weird things did your furbaby eat and got away with? Now we have 2 locks on the pantry...And I swear I can see the wheels turning into her head as she is thinking "how am I going to break into this ???"


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Do you think maybe she needs something for anxiety? It seems like this is some sort of mental problem due to her perhaps not having enough food at another time in her life. Maybe there is something she could take for a short period of time to calm the anxiety ?? It seems like maybe she is in mental distress over worrying about not having enough to eat. 

Can you also perhaps not let her in the kitchen without someone being there to watch her?

I believe chocolate doesn't necessarily make them vomit. I think the danger is that it makes their heart race due to one of the chemicals in chocolate... makes them anxious and hyper....

Bless her heart..... and yours!!


----------

